# PEAK VILLAGE HUNT, 19th January 2003



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The Pennines in winter: exhillarating!! 
Not the first drive of the new year, but a drive with a diffrence Â  : You will have to come along and find out what Peak Cars have in store for you Â 

Meet at the Legh Arms, Adlington, on the A523 approximately 5 miles north of Macclesfield, Cheshire, at 9:30am, first car away at 10:00am to visit places like: Millstone Ridge, Eyam and Castleton.
Entry is Â£14.60 per person which includes coffee and biscuits at the start, a comprehensive route book, ralley type plates and a buffet at the finish. B&B/hotel list can be provided.
Please IM or e-mail me for entry forms
ps: anything on 4 wheels is welcome; no need to have the 4 rings


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi Daniella - I still have the info you gave me about this at the Vlastan meet. And the Audi club info ..... just been too busy! Looks like we will be moving house at around the same time, so we'll have to wait and see.. cheers Paul.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Paul,
you sound a very busy man  what region of the country will you move to?
Just a bit more info on the above:
the Peak Village Hunt is NO ORDINARY treasure hunt!!!!! And I'm fully aware that I might be thrown to the wolves afterwards  :'( But I will say no more. Apart from this: it's filling up nicely


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Daniela,

" And I'm fully aware that I might be thrown to the wolves afterwards " 

What have you done to deserve this ?

I will bring my camera, sounds like its going to be an exciting event.

Will you stamp my passport ? This may be the longest trip for Linux so far, unless Carol is nearby ?


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

John
I AM.
Daniela.
You know the situation here but all being well.
Fingers crossed see you there.
Carol & Rob


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I know your situation, Carol, and I'll keep my fingers x-ed   and that's not only to see you on the day!!!

Oh John, poor John, you just don't know what's awaiting you  ;D but I will stamp your passport  but then I might not ? :'( :-* I mean ... if the wolves eat me ...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Now I am scared to come up to be eaten alive ....!But I am determined to explore the barren wastelands of the North.

"I may be gone for a while"................ ;D

Make sure there is room for my trailor too.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I'd like to do this "hunt", fingers crossed...

John, you are going to attach a _trailer_ to the rear of your TT _sports car_, and tow things around with it, a TT towing a trailer, with another TT in it, or a bike


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's soooo considerate of you, TTotal, to offer to bring your trailer along :-*
Can you fit all the different club banners, flaggs, first and second prize etc and emergency equippment into it, please   
Most grateful ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good on you, Paul,
I hope you can make it


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep that will be fine, got a guy here in the boatyard actually welding on the towbar now (cash in hand job) He's fixing some sort of hinge on it , it wont be seen when not in use. 
Can see it now in the Caravan Club magazine...

"TT is Tow Car of the Year "


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brill TTotal, ;D ;D you can park the trailer on our drive (don't worry: the serurity camera should be fine to protect it) and then we can load all the stuff here ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

feck - that's a long way north for us soothanas leek......we are due to see some friends in Cumbria early new year so "might be ablle to make this - count Amanda and I as a "maybe"

cheers

Stu


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I will do just that, Stu Â 
Hope both of you can make it Â ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Come on you lot, anyone else for a groovy trip up to see Daniela and a zooom around the Peaks ! Its going to be a hot and sunny weekend ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Errr, haven't you all missed this event by about 10months :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:-[ :-[ Ta ScoTTy 
O.K. then 2003, 2003, 2003
I will write it 1000 times!! Â ;D
And I have now corrected it 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

2003 ...oh dear cant make it , busy. (Can come in 2002 though !) ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cos you can


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Dani, 
1) back to the top
2) will be karting the day before so roaring to go on Sunday !Must remember to sort out Travelodge !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

??? karting at Whiltonmill ??? Are you my substitute so I can go to the spa instead ??? Vlastan will be so happy to have his "twin" on board!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> ??? karting at Whiltonmill Â ??? Are you my substitute so I can go to the spa instead Â ??? Vlastan will be so happy to have his "twin" on board!!


Of course NOT!! John has his own team now....you are staying with me on this Daniela!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes, two brothers is Karts of trouble !I will beet V with Jonah. Vlastanopoulos loves driving in the fields and grass which is slower !He's all yours.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTotal, I think Martin will give Vlastan a good telling off if he goes gardening in the kart 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> TTotal, I think Martin will give Vlastan a good telling off if he goes gardening in the kart Â 8)


OIIII, I am the team captain!! I will maintain the spirit of the team and I will not allow any conficts between the team members!!

I guess the kart will not perform very well off road as it is not quattro!! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

>>and I will not allow any conficts between the team members!! <<
You obviously don't know one of your team members yet, Vlastan: Martin will not ask for permission, ever  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> >>and I will not allow any conficts between the team members!! <<
> You obviously don't know one of your team members yet, Vlastan: Martin will not ask for permission, ever Â  ;D


I will spank his booty to make him obey his seniors!! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No spanking my little son, please, mum will be very angy with you, Vlastan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

After the Christmas excitement has died down, here we are again.
So far we have:

TTotal
Carol and Rob (fingers crossed)
Paul and Sarah
Stu (possibly)
3x Club Audis
2 to 3 Unwins (in 2 or three cars)

Any more takers? 
I'd like to know for definite by Wednesday, 15th January, please to give me enough time to do the route books


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: what about you then, Vlastan. Do you dare to venture up into the grim north  
It's only a short drive away from Whilton mill!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Is HE back then, been awfully quiet if he is ...

WAKE UP Vlastan ! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I believe "HE" will be back early 2003


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As the heading suggests: this is a VILLAGE hunt. Therefor NO villages /towns will be used for directional notes in the route book.
IT IS IMPERATIVE that you bring a decent map along. Just in case, anyway 
We did the drive today: all roads are still there ;D allthough pretty icy/snowy at the moment; but no problems for quattro ;D ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Holy Shit what have you got planned.
You really dont need to do one worse than mine. ;D ;D ;D ;D
Rob says we might be late, so you should give me the destination address.   
Or he might lend me to John as co-pilote.
Exactly what do you mean by "The roads are still there". does that mean at least there are ROADS.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Carol, there ARE roads ;D ;D
As not getting from A to B following the route book incurs penalty points (open envelopes) :-X .... outch .... I must say no more :-X :-X .... it's best to come to the start. But I will make allowances 

I DID say in my origional post: this is a drive with a difference   
you may hang, draw and quarter me at the end : that is, if you ever make the end  :


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm gonna tell my mum over you.  
Cruella Deville is alive and well and living in Cheshire ;D
Shes gonna try to kill our TTs.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Carol,
pppplease don't tell your mum. I'm soooo frightened now  [smiley=skull.gif]

Btw: the map needs to cover the area of:-
Manchester to Sheffield and Stoke


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

I'll pack a lunch then shall i ? [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

can you bring lunch for me too


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

[smiley=help.gif]I'm lost already just thinking about the run.......


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome back to the forum TTotal 

Don't worry: I will get you to the start, no probs ;D and you even might have a navigator for the day, who MUST!!!! keep his mouth shut at all times.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aha, by eating the packed lunch as we drive !

Nice to be back ....so far..... [smiley=dizzy2.gif]but a lot to catch up with so I'll whizz off again ! :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's looking good Â  Â so far we have:-

4 TTs (CarolsTT, David and Julie, TTotal, A3DFU)
Audi A6 bi-turbo
Audi V8 (or a Daimler depending on weather)
Audi 90
Hunday coupÃ©
Mazda MX5
BMW 320

.... and possibly
1 more TT (PaulsTT)
Audi S3
Rover ... Â I think it's a ?260?

Any more takers???

TTotal: that navigator is into stinking sardines  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What ?

A seagull ?

I will be sea sick ! [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

... and it's looking better:-

there'll be 5!! TTs (CarolsTT, DavidG, PaulsTT, TTotal, A3DFU)
.
.
. .... and all the others


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hurray its a TT day ! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

... and the S3 will come as well ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> ....includes coffee and biscuits at the start........buffet at the finish.


What sort of biscuits will they have?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gary,

the biccies will be of the nasty, fatty, sugary veriety which lead to high blood cholestrol :'( ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> gary,
> 
> the biccies will be of the nasty, fatty, sugary veriety which lead to high blood cholestrol Â :'( ;D ;D


Life would be boring without a risk!! ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I trust that all Sat Nav equipment will be checked and disabled before the off :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

PaulSTT,
:'( :'( sat nav will be useless as you need to enter a destination for it to work  ;D
I will say no more :-X and get back to preparing the route books
See you all real soon :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Si Italieno ! Ti Amo Dani ! :-*


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Creeping will get you know where.
Except lost AGAIN :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok Carol [smiley=iloveyou.gif] as well ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

No i will not navigate for you. ;D
Just been on news Mathew Kelly been arrested, helping with inquiries regarding little boys.
(back on Topic)
[smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

There will be many more .... :-[


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> gary,
> 
> the biccies will be of the nasty, fatty, sugary veriety which lead to high blood cholestrol Â :'( ;D ;D


Droool. Can you describe them? 

Following trip to boat show I am trying to shake off 5Kg over next 3 months and tone up for water skiing, so am cruelly depriving mysself of biccies etc [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Sorry to hijack thread - I have a serious question that you may be able to answer.

SEE METABOLIC RATE POST ON OFF TOPIC


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gary,
you'll have IM in a few secs


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So far, there are 5 of us (John, Paul, Sarah, Ron and myself ) going out for dinner on Saturday evening. 

Venue: the starting point of Sunday's drive, the Legh Arms in Adlington. That's about 5 miles north of Macclesfield at the cross roads (traffic lights) of the A523 and the road that leads to Adlington or Pott Shrigley/Kettleshulme respectively.

Time: 8:00pm to 8:30pm to allow for the karting lot to get there.

Anyone else interested?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

[smiley=freak.gif]Have you checked for wheelchair access in case of wounded karters ?


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Danni
I was ok till i saw those dreaded words.
"POT SHRIGLEY".
This for those who dont know is where HELL begins.
Do not be fooled by its quaint little lanes. [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif]
This is the nicest face youll see.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Danni
> I was ok till i saw those dreaded words.
> "POT SHRIGLEY".
> This for those who dont know is where HELL begins.
> ...


  Carol - We have chosen Pott Shrigley Â  Â


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> [smiley=freak.gif]Have you checked for wheelchair access in case of wounded karters ? Â


LOL John! Will see you there, standing, fingers crossed 

Are you bringing Doris?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Afraid Doris has left me for someone else [smiley=bigcry.gif] so will be on me todd. :-/


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Paul
Have you not heard Doris is armless, legless, and after living with John found herself totally deflated. ;D
Beware the curse of Pot Shrigley.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WTF is PS ? :-X


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

POT SHRIGLEY ? ???


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

[smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] on earth.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Never mind PS: we are 8 now for the dinner ;D ;D
So: Carol and Rob ??? will we make 10 :


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

The village of the damned.
But there is more than one of them, the bloody things are all over the shop, you set off at Pot Shrigley go for 100 mls and turn the corner into Pot Shrigley.I tell you its flamin spooky.
Then you get the Pot Shrigley twitttttttttttttch.
No doctor can help. [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Danni you have IM.
Dont think we can do dinner on sat night, doing the kitchen.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wot...........no Potted Shrigley for dinner ?

(Combination of Potted shrimps and Wrigleys Gum, Peak District Speciality!)


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

John
Dont you try and soft soap me.
A simple question i asked you today.
"How do you make plaster".
Simple you said Flour Eggs & water.
Well all went ok till the heating came on, then all hell broke loose, it started rising, mi kitchen now resembles something out of Hansel & Gretels cottage.
It adds a whole new meaning to nippin in the kitchen for somthing to eat, you've got to eat your flappin way in. 
Some friend you are.   :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That didnt half make me larf ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Plans have changed, folkes 

the originally suggested Italien meal is now definately on thanks to some late texting ;D ;D ;D

It's TARANTELLA in POYNTON, 8:00pm, a SUPER, SUPER DUPER Place ;D ;D

Please IM me for details


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Highly illegal message I know but ...

Dani is sooooo busy and as her secretary (?) I have been asked to advise you loverly lot that we are all now eating blooming EYE TYE NOSH
(wots wrong wiv bangers and mash?)

Ladies and Gentlemen, Dinner....is served 8)

We are now booked into a very swanky place "Super Duper" according to her Majesty "Italien at Poynton.

Please make sure you bring your Tuxedo (jeans I think she means!)

Watch this thread, more to follow !

(How was that your majesty, is that what you wanted me to say ? Oh forgot to say , that bloke from no 10 is waiting outside to see you still......)

:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

oy gerroff, I have just done this, you are toooo early !


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

TRANTELLA  
Isnt that a hairy spider.
I'm not eating spiders.
At least though we could all have a leg ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

On that note....Goodnight all ! :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Enjoy your Tarantulas then!!  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No Bananas = no Tarantulas then ! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've been told that Tarantula legs sautÃ©d in garlic butter and dipped in chocolate sauce are delicious and THE IN delicacy Â ;D ;D

However, as tarantula legs might not be everyone's idea of the ultimate delicacy, the venue is:-

Portofino Restaurant at 
80, Water Lane, Wilmslow. SK9 5BB
A table is booked for 19:45pm on Saturday

Use www.multimap.com to find the place or IM meÂ


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Glad that you've finnished the route maps.
Have you got much more to do.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ay up Granny ! Wilst thou be all ready too ? Hows the bombsitekitchen coming on ?

Was only jesting about the home made plaster...

You should have used treacle not eggs ! :

See you on Sunday , what weather will we have ?

John :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Increasing numbers: 9 for dinner now ;D

Just a little bit more to do now, Carol:

Do recovery envelopes, rally plates (plus string ... where the hell is it ??? the cat must have had it!!), sort prizes, clear the room (I can't see the floor), do the washing, clean the house. 
No, second thoughts: I'll let John clean the house.He likes washing   , 
Do the shopping, clean the car, cook dinner, feed the cat.
Just the normal things: shouldn't take more than 10 min at the most [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hurry up D , we are all nearly there ! ;D :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: you never answered my question, Vlastan:
how about you coming for the Hunt, then ???
You can have my spare route book!
And I can even cook up some tarantula legs in garlic butter  : ... and: CHOCOLATE


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> You can have my spare route book!


What about having a spare bed too then?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's no problem either: just leave Elli at home, please, else our cat might move out :'( :'(


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Elli is smaller than your cat!!

I can't leave the poor little doggy alone!!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Evening All
Have just been trying to vote for my magazine name Drve iTT but cant get access, so cant vote, its 10% &in 4th place at pres.
Danni
Be careful not to COOK THE CAT & feed the dinner to the oven,Roast moggy not nice.
John
No thanks to you the kitchen is coming along ok.
By the way you've just won 1st prize in a cookery competion. Your recipe was voted best.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Come on Nikki, you know you want to ! 

(Even though we may have to share a room )


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Elli will sleep between us then. So we will not be touching each other!! ;D

But Elli likes to lick...especially in the morning to wake you up!!!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Vlastan
Does this mean that you are going to make the journey, up north.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is a little far for me!! Elli will not appreciate travelling for so long!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

She gets

Dog tired ! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excuses, Vlastan:
I bet Elke looks after Elli while you are karting ??? If the house isn't big enough there is always the garage and the tent  :
.... but then: the house IS big enough


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Carol,
I try not to cook the cat and put the bed linnen in her basket  8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well ... we had a nice dinner at .... Sarafino ... in Wilmslow. 
Everyone was clever enough to notice that Portofino had recently changed it's name without them telling me :-/ No trusting the locals anymore :'( :'(
See many more of you tomorrow, well: rather later today ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Danni
Sorry that we could'nt make it. :-[
I've had a wonderful day.
I have spent the day painting, Rob has spent the day sneezing and groaning. :'( :'(
I have finished mi kitchen, just waiting for the little man to come and do the floor.
Did everyone make it round the course, bet John was the first to cheet. ;D ;D
Speak soon.
Carol


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Danni
> Sorry that we could'nt make it. :-[
> I've had a wonderful day.
> I have spent the day painting, Rob has spent the day sneezing and groaning. :'( :'(
> ...


Shame on you!!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Vlastan
Shame on me for which bit.
The fact that we couldnt get there.
Feel bad enough but Rob is full of a cold and feeling shit.
Or shame on me for even daring to suggest that John might cheet


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll stand in for you Carol Â :-*

shame on you Vlastan for not coming up here after Whilton Mill Â  you missed a day of fog, rain, sunshine and hail, a beautiful rainbow (I wonder who found the pot of gold?) and a buffet that we couldn't finish Â :

Congratulations Sarah and Paul for winning first prize ... and: happy cleaning Â  

Carol, I hope that you and Rob will be better soon Â  You made the right choice: today's weather wouldn't have been goof for either of you!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Danni
Take that you had a good day.
Glad all went well.
I can now hide mi Yellow car in mi yellow kitchen. ;D ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Many thanks to Dani &Ron ;D ;D.
Yet again a great day (weather sunny ,wet,hail etc),but no snow  see you all soon, ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dani...the drive from the M1 to up there was not the biggest issue...but the 4 hour drive to get home today would have been too much for me.

Carol...shame on you for not going to the drive. With Rob being out of action...you would have had a lot more fun alone!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Dani...the drive from the M1 to up there was not the biggest issue...but the 4 hour drive to get home today would have been too much for me.
> 
> Carol...shame on you for not going to the drive. With Rob being out of action...you would have had a lot more fun alone!! Â


I would have loved a 4 hour drive but instead 32 hours on call.....booby prize or what!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I love yellow : don't you Carol ;D ;D

I'm glad you enjoyed the day David


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Vlastan :'(  paul & sarah,ttotal made the drive UP NORTH so why would it be TO MUCH for you !!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi Daniela

Just got home! Many thanks for organising the event, and the meal on Saturday eve. Complete contrast with the weather - fog, rain, hail, and then blazing sunshine and the rainbow 8) We've visited the Peak district a few times before - but never been on _those _ roads. Glad I have the 'comfort' suspension! Great test for the TT and some fantastic scenery on the way. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm glad you and Sarah got home alright, Paul.

Roads in the Pennines: I think I can drive them blind folded and backwards; but I'm very happy you enjoyed them too ;D 
What did you think about the tiny one down to Combs (between 5.2m and 7.6m at stage 4)? I've been told by Graham (BMW) the pub in the rh bend is brilliant (I wouldn't know, I've never been to the "Bee Hive" as it's called)

See you soon, no doubt


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Danni 
Bet i can guess who's gonna post on here , Any minute NOW.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

;D I'm waiting as well :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Couldnt disappoint you ladies !

How wonderful was that then, Nikki Vlastapopolis you must make more efforts , the car is for driving !

Only a short drive back , arrived at 10 pm , been sorting out our office power supply, keeps going off, at present am tapping in the dark !  LOL !

Dani you are wonderful, its a pity that you are married , we could have been a good team ! 

(Carol is in bed now so she wont be jealous !)

Well done for winning Paul, lovely to meet Sarah, she is lovely and I want to use my Â£11 option shortly .
Good to see Dave and Julie again and some new faces from Club Audi with their old bangers ! 

Thanks everyone for a smashing weekend (karting included)  John & Linux


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Anyone got any pictures yet to cheer me up at work.
Been here 15 hrs still 17 to go

Que violin solo!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dear Bored Doc Andy,

Please invent a socket on the head where we can simply plug in our fun, straight into the PC for all to see !

Just imagine (yes...Vlastans content very very scary)

Dani and hubby Ron took the pics of the Peak Run, NuTTs took lots of the Karting and so did Dani & Ron too.

Me ? I was on saturday just too busy hanging onto my kart for dear life and on Sunday too busy driving, reading the map looking for answers and not getting lost...phew.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Doc...go get some sleep and hope that the nurses will do their work well!!

Advice them that if any of the patients feels unwell, they administer them with an injection of morphine and they will then go back to sleep!!  ;D

Also if it makes you feel better, I am working too!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

John,

How many women do you want in your life? The more you have the bigger the headache!! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just the one , a nice one please...keep a look out for me ? :-[


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi guys,

It was a pleasure meeting you TT'ers yesterday, especially John (TTotal) who I spoke to most often.

Thanks for organising it Daniela. I know how much effort you put into these things.

Highlights for me: 
The B-road and A-road sections.

Lows:
Nearly being hit from behind by someone "asleep" behind the wheel of a punto. He did pull off an amazing feet of braking skill to avoid the back of my car though.
John's TTR totally leaving my S3(225) on the straights. That is one fast standard car you've got John.

Hope to meet you all again at some point.

Alan


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That was the WOW force effect, you cant beat it Alan ! Hope to meet you again one day. If you are evr down this way, give us a shout.J.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Alan,
I'm just glad that nothing happend Â ;D
As you know: I had a d*** scary moment too, but that was down to me trying to beat my own time on the Castleton-Chapel road Â in the wet Â :-/ 

TTotal: 
I'm certain Ron doesn't think it's a pity that I'm married Â   :-*
And you did very well indeed for answers to clues, even though you were on your own 

DXN,
sorry. I took quite a few pictures ... but mine is not an electronic camera. And Ron, who had the job of being the "sweeper" didn't take any Â :'( :'( :'(


----------

